# tatasky set top box is hd raddy?



## virendra_a (Apr 24, 2008)

hi all i want to buy tatasky but my little question to all. is tatasky settop box is hd rady. or i want to bye another set to box when hd broadcasting available
in india .and i want to know more abt digital broadcasting and hd broadcasting


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

TATA Sky in no way is HD ready or has any plans to support High Definition,YET.You'll have to let do with the current resolution which is just about SVCD quality at the best for TATA Sky.And trust me if you plan to watch it on a large LCD TV then trust me it looks pathetic.HD scene doesn't look too bright as of yet in India but who knows if the trend catches up in terms of broadcasting.


----------



## virendra_a (Apr 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> TATA Sky in no way is HD ready or has any plans to support High Definition,YET.You'll have to let do with the current resolution which is just about SVCD quality at the best for TATA Sky.And trust me if you plan to watch it on a large LCD TV then trust me it looks pathetic.HD scene doesn't look too bright as of yet in India but who knows if the trend catches up in terms of broadcasting.



thanks for reply but i found on internt take a look at this *www.merinews.com/catFull.jsp;jsessionid=777636F3820340EBCA64DA3DC66CDA12?articleID=131788

*www.rediff.com/money/2008/apr/15tv.htm


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd still say wait & watch.As of now it seems way to early to get excited about true HD content being delivered.


----------



## virendra_a (Apr 24, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I'd still say wait & watch.As of now it seems way to early to get excited about true HD content being delivered.




ok can i go for tatasky or dish tv ? what do u think?


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I have tata sky and i am only fairly satisfied with it but dish TV is also not adding many new channels..


----------

